# A Haunter's Worst Nightmare!



## Pancho Gonzales (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear...my wife has informed me that we're 99% going to a wedding on Halloween!

I won't be able to haunt my yard this year! And it's a Saturday Halloween in Australia - I was going to fully gorge myself on everything that Halloween can be! But now...I struggle to type this...there'll be nothing!

So upset!

What can I do? Our home has become 'that' home in our neighbourhood. Over the past few years the ToTs have jumped in numbers dramatically (last year we had TWICE the ToTs from 2013).

I'd like to do something for the ToTs, but I'm wary of setting up anything too valuable / breakable if I won't be there to oversee things.

Any ideas? Has anyone else had to set up for Halloween when you were going to be absent?


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Pancho Gonzales said:


> Oh dear...my wife has informed me that we're 99% going to a wedding on Halloween!


That's when you say, "who's we, got a mouse in your pocket?" 
That wedding would be a drag- nobody would want to be there.
If it were immediate family you might have to go, but outside that I would say no way. That's just me though. The good news is you have 232 days to scheme your way out of it! You could just attend the wedding and skip the reception. Lastly, you could volunteer your services to create a "haunted reception". That might actually be kinda fun...

Good luck!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Good options, mikkojay!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you could find your wife a date for the wedding - Hugh Jackman is Australian, right?

If the wedding is early enough in the day, then mikko's suggestion about skipping the reception might be your best option. I wouldn't set up anything if it weren't assured of being under someone's watchful eye - perhaps a friend or family member would be willing to help in that respect if you can't be there.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I wouldn't be keen to set up and leave it unattended either. Is there someone who could watch it for you? Maybe someone who was impressed with what you did last year?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great suggestions from all above. 

If it's a close friend or relative then you're kinda obligated to attend, however if I don't even know who the people are, I'm probably going to decline the invitation. The Mrs. could still go if she wanted to, knowing how important of a day it is for you, she should understand. If the Mrs. is insistent and it really causes a problem, then maybe set up your haunt and have someone be at your house and make sure that all goes as it normally would by passing out treats and overseeing your props.


----------



## REAPER KING (Sep 16, 2014)

Who gets married on a holiday? Send a card. Immediate family will understand your absence. If your haunt is your passion then skip the wedding.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween weddings are not all that unusual for folks who love the holiday. Not what I would do (and didn't - my wedding anniversary is two weeks before Halloween), but it has its appeal for those who like a spookier venue for the event.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I think Copchick pretty much summed it up. No one wants negatively effect your relationship and only you know what's the right answer for you, but if it were me I would decline. 
Good luck.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Do you have a trusted friend or someone who isn't invited to the wedding that would be willing to run your haunt for you that night? It sucks that you wouldn't be there, but you also wouldn't be disappointing the neighborhood TOTs.

-- I


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

yaaa... i'm agree with imax. can you delegate your "yearly job" to other people??? is it possible?


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

it's okay... maybe you can make a wedding party with halloween theme. it'll be cool


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

It could still be worse...

A few years ago, we were having a Halloween party on the Saturday before Halloween...got a call during the party that an elderly relative had passed. So wound up closing the party at 9pm and spending the rest of the evening in a somber mood. 

Then the funeral was scheduled for Halloween night...400 miles away, so spent the next few days tearing down decorations and returning the house/yard to 'normal'...hoping to let the neighborhood kids down easy as they always know us as the house with all the decorations.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes!
I'm in a band and usually only every 6 and 7 years Halloween falls on a Friday or Saturday. So, as it turned out that on one of those Saturdays I had a show. I had to set up on Friday ( and explain how to cut everything on to my Dad) and tear it down on Sunday.

*I don't get ANY kids at my house, so I set up at my parents house, they always have at least 100 kids. My Mom doesn't want all the Halloween stuff out, so every year I have to set it up and tear it down, usually the same day/night. SUCKS


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Any chance it is an afternoon wedding? You could leave early and still have your Halloween. You may have to scale it down.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Remedy #1: You have enough time to convince these people they really don't want to get married. I wouldn't go so far as to try to sabotage the relationship. But that's me.

Remedy #2: Invite them to have the wedding at your place. You'll even do the decorating ... hint hint.

Remedy #3: When the ToTs come to you house that evening, leave them a map and invitation to the wedding with the caption, "All the free candy you can eat."


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

dr. Maniaco said:


> remedy #1: You have enough time to convince these people they really don't want to get married. I wouldn't go so far as to try to sabotage the relationship. But that's me.
> 
> remedy #2: Invite them to have the wedding at your place. You'll even do the decorating ... Hint hint.
> 
> remedy #3: When the tots come to you house that evening, leave them a map and invitation to the wedding with the caption, "all the free candy you can eat."


#1. I wouldn't bother with thier relationship but my relationship with them would be tested.
#2. This is pretty good. Bride of Frankenstien theme.
#3. Dooooo it!


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

Good mikkojay!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Well who knows?? Maybe the wedding will be halloween themed and be the most spectacular wedding you have been to.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Last year I was setting up the house for a haunted walkthrough (I guess it's kinda like a haunted house except I didn't put up temporary walls or anything, just really decked out the inside of the house) when I was informed that I had to go out of state Halloween weekend for an Army conference. I couldn't have the kids supervise people coming through the house and there were too many little details to have someone else pull it off in my place for Halloween, so we just went with the normal yard setup instead. I had spent six months planning on stuff for inside so the yard wasn't done up as much as it was the year before. Several neighbors commented on how we let them down since they were expecting bigger and better "you went all out last year, what happened?" Oh well, plans for this year are in full swing and my commander knows not to volunteer me for anything on Halloween.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

it's okay... cheer up


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My family knows better than to even suggest that I do something else on Halloween. If they do, they do it without me. End of story. I doubt they would even die on Halloween, knowing my predilections. They would be afraid I would use them in my haunt. :winkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jaege said:


> I doubt they would even die on Halloween, knowing my predilections. They would be afraid I would use them in my haunt. :winkin:


^:lolkin: Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha.........


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's okay, you will have another 365 days to wait for Halloween.


----------

